# western cowboy/girl boots



## ChristianHorseLover (Feb 6, 2018)

at the ranch were I ride everyone seems to wear rubber/rain boots and cowboy boots. I love cowboy/girl boots but I have 1 pair and they are more for like church and stuff. and I see a lot of people with the square toe boots I've never tried them, mine are pointed toe, and all the boots I've had are pointed and I feel weird wearing them around people who wear the square toe style. I've researched about the different types of western boots and I'm really not sure what to get for the next pair that I would use more for riding than anything else. I've heard that Ariat and Justin are good brands but a bit expensive. but I think my main problem is I don't know what toe style to go with? which style is better for riding?
and does heel height effect riding?


----------



## UpNorthEq (Oct 7, 2013)

Toe style is mainly up to you and your comfort! I prefer the rounded toe the most comfortable for my feet. But a lot of people do ride in square toes and pointed toes!. Justin and Ariat are good brands of boots with Ariat being better imo.
Heel height will be pretty standard across most brands of actual riding cowboy boots.


----------



## trailhorserider (Oct 13, 2009)

I am very new to cowboy boots (which is funny because I live in cowboy country) as I have always rode in sneakers. But I found a pair at a thrift store that actually sort of fit me and what I've found is that the leather soles in mine are SLICK on any type of uneven surface (like when I dismount trail riding and need to walk a short distance to remount on a log). So I guess I would pay attention to the soles of the boots, more than the toe style. 

I'm not sure what type of sole is best for riding, and leather might be good while you are in the saddle, but on the ground, when trying to walk over logs and rocks and stuff, I feel like I am going to fall over something.

You also want the the boots loose enough that your foot would slide out in an emergency. Very important! So you don't want them too snug. 

I have found that they DO come in a couple of different heel heights. The higher heels which I think used to be pretty standard and the lower, roper style heels. Mine have roper heels. They are supposedly easier to walk in, but with the leather soles I find myself slipping around more than I would like anyway.

Hopefully some more people will chime in. Because I would like to learn more too and maybe actually buy me a decent pair of boots at some point.

Mine are actually nice quality, they are Justins, but I don't think they are optimal for ME. If I actually buy a pair new, I would like to know what features I would like and what to stay away from.


----------



## DanisMom (Jan 26, 2014)

I disagree about wanting the boots loose so your foot comes out of the boot if it gets caught in the stirrup. Western boots are designed for riding so that the BOOT slides out of the stirrup in an emergency. That's the reason for the slick soles and heels. If the boots are loose you are only going to end up with blisters and discomfort from a poor fit. You won't find many western boots with soles that are good for walking but Ariats are designed for comfort when on the ground.


----------



## Reiningcatsanddogs (Oct 9, 2014)

I’m kind of boot obsessed…the country version of Carrie in Sex in the City (pump obsessed). I’ve got like 20 + pairs of boots collected and repaired over the years and three pairs of regular shoes. Yeah, I live in my boots….I wore boots to my son's wedding.

There are different boots for different purposes and different companies focus more on some purposes than others. (Steppin’ out/dance boots, everyday boots, walking boots, work boots etc)

The bottom line is that when it comes to western boots there are so many to choose from. Some brands will fit your foot right out of the box and then feel a little sloppy later, some need to have the new worn off before they feel like home. There are rubber soles, leather soles, stacked heels, flat heels, those with spur ledges, those without, pointed toes, snip toes, round toes, square toes….each person will find what they feel most comfortable in and once they find it they tend to stick with it. 

A decent pair of boots made of leather should run you around $150 dollars for a plain, basic style. But be aware that generally you get what you pay for. For instance, I discovered, after slipping off a rock into a creek that the heels on my $160 Ariats, which I thought were stacked leather were actually only a leather veneer over a plastic heel. It peeled back and it instantly took them from my “shopping boots” into my wear around the house boots. Bummer. Only once I got into the above $200+ range was I able to find boots that had genuine stacked leather heels that held up to a little moisture. 

IME never buy boots with man-made materials as the primary construction. They never break in quite right and sweaty, smelly feet! Uck! They take forever to dry out and they are wicked uncomfortable..just my two cents.

For riding, I prefer the leather soles, as someone else mentioned, they are designed NOT to completely grip the stirrup should your foot need to come out. As far as being slippery walking about, once you rough up the leather bottoms with some wear, they aren’t slippery at all (unless you are on a wood dance floor and add some resin to the bottoms). Think of the difference between a slick seat saddle and a rough out. Both are leather, the rough out though provides quite a bit of grip. On the other hand, I grew up wearing leather soles so maybe there is an art to walking in them that I’m not aware of?

One of the big differences I look at is the heel. There are some boots with these square flat heels that maybe only have about 1” to them. Those are the ones I steer clear of for riding. Unlike the flat stirrups found on English saddles, western stirrups are thicker, wider, deeper and taller. That little heel…I just don’t trust it to keep a foot from slipping right on through in a pinch. My personal preference is to have at least a 2” heel there just in case. 

As far as point, vs. snip, vs. round, vs. square toe…I think that is entirely personal preference. I do like a snip toe, easy to snag a lost stirrup and thread your toe right in there (Its like an extension of your toes) over the square toes which I see as more of a walking/work boot.


----------



## lilruffian (Jun 28, 2010)

I work at a tack/footwear store where we sell cowboy boots all of the time... The toe shape all depends on personal preference and foot shape. People with wide feet will typically need to go with a round or square toe, as they allow more room in that area. Snip toes are a required taste lol they often make a persons foot look longer, since your toes don't actually reach/fit into the ends. Traditionally, these are more for dress but there's no reason you couldn't ride in them.
Trends matter as well. Right now, square toe boots are coming into style, and more and more people, especially men, are going with them. Give it a few years, and things may change.
As for quality, that will depends on several things and Justin & Ariats (the "cheaper" ones) are OK boots but they won't last and won't be the most comfortable compared to more expensive brands. 
The reason being is that they will use lower quality leather, a man-made lining over a leather lining which will break down quicker and does not allow your foot to breathe as well as leather does, the heels wont necessarily be stacked leather, just hollow plastic with a stack-leather "look" glued to the outside, and the soles will be glued on, not stitched (and don't be fooled by mock stitching). 
Or they will have crepe/sponge soles, which are comfortable but wear down the quickest. 


Better quality boots will also be constructed so that the soles and the heels can be replaced as you wear them down, whereas the cheaper boots, such as many Justin & Ariat styles, are designed to be chucked once you wear down the heels and through the soles. Fine if you don't mind replacing your boots every few years (or few months as I've experienced with some men who wear their boots hard and often).
As for soles, leather soles are best for riding since they allow easy slipping on and off. They're also better for dancing.
Rubber soles will last longer and give you a little bit more traction
Heel height, again, is a personal preference. Riding heels (the tall, slope-backed heels) are designed to give you a good, safe step in your stirrups, while roper/walking heels (the low, flat heels) are meant for better comfort while walking as well as being sufficient for riding. 


Also pay attention to the type of leather used. Lamb skin and calf skin, though beautiful and soft, are not as tough or as durable as bull or bison hide. That doesn't mean they wont be a good boot, but they are designed more for dress and take more care than the thicker leathers, which stand up better to daily abuse and riding.
Bull/bison hide take minimal care and do well with a simple coating of mink oil, beeswax or dubin (any paste-type waterproofing), while dress boots/colored boots do better with a spray waterproofing and you will need to polish and re-apply color once in awhile if you want to keep them looking new.


When fitting a cowboy boot, you want a snug fit at first so people will/should find themselves going down at least half a size from their normal shoe size, sometimes more depending on the width of the boot and whether or not they wear proper fitting footwear to begin with. You should NOT be able to just slip the boot on easily the first time you try it. You should have to grab the loops and pull it on until your foot "pops" into the end. Nor should it just shake off, because as they break in you'll find that your boots not only rub but constantly threaten to flop off as you walk, resulting in a noisy shuffle and a sharp crease across the toes, sometimes followed by a toe that wants to curl up. 
Your first fitting should be snug through your instep, tight but not pinching, and loose in your heel but with only a little bit of lift. As the boot stretches in the instep it will form to a proper glove-like fit, and as the sole flexes and becomes soft, the movement in the heel should be greatly reduced. 
This will take a few wears though, so be prepared to do some hours in mild discomfort lol 
Some people will recommend soaking the boots or your socks in water and wearing them to break them in quicker. But soaking new boots is not good for them and the key is to wear them until they dry, which can be very hard if you've drenched your socks.
The best thing is to turn on the kettle and steam the inside of the boot for about 30 seconds to a minute and then wear them until they dry. The heat & moisture from the steam will do just as good a job, wont damage your leather and will put on a quicker, long lasting stretch. 
And don't forget waterproofing & maintenance! If you want your boots to last keep them oiled, especially if you've spend a lot of time in the mud, snow or wet grass. And if you get leather soles, don't forget to apply your product of choice to those as well.


----------



## ChristianHorseLover (Feb 6, 2018)

thank you all so much for the advice it will definitely help when I get a new pair of boots.


----------



## tinyliny (Oct 31, 2009)

@lilruffian

if we had a sub-forum on boots, I'd vote to sticky your post! informative and well written.

I'd like to add that the heel shape influences how they feel when you walk.

the sloped heel makes it easier to walk, IMO, because of having your 'breakover' placed forward a bit, just as a horse will have a quicker, easier breakover by bringing the shoe back a bit, or grinding off some of the shoe to form an angle.

Since we land heel first, with the sloped heel, it's more natural. It is, however, more slippery, too, less stable. That's why the large, flat soled boots are best for ropers; because they are jumping off a running horse and need a stable surface to land on.

I bought the NOT sloped heel boots, the ones called "equestrian' style from Ariat. They are ok. not as durable perhaps, but VERY comfortable for standing. for walking, it took a while to wear off some of the back edge of the heel to make my 'breakover' a bit easier.


----------



## COWCHICK77 (Jun 21, 2010)

Just a few things I've learned over the years which may or not apply.

I prefer not not to ride in rubber soles. I believe it to be a safety issue. Good for doing chores around the barn and on concrete but not for riding. Leather soles with a single welt is best for safety but I ride with a double welt as one, a single welt is hard to find and two, I have a very narrow foot(almost AA) and there for don't have a lot of boot wedged into the stirrup.

To comment on having a boot loose enough to slip out of, I say yes it's a plus as I've had it save me a couple times when my boot hung but I was able to come out of my boot. It's essentially the purpose of a slip on boot as opposed to a lace up boot.
It's especially important if someone rides in the really deep roper stirrups, which I despise, you can be buried clear to your knee in those if things go seriously wrong.

I believe heel height should be relative to stirrup style and width. If you ride oxbows or a very narrow stirrup where you ride your foot in the "home" or close to it position a tall under slung heel on a boot is appropriate and the safest. The wider the stirrup the lower the heel you can get away with and I've found to be the most comfortable for those stirrup styles. 

Toe style and boot top height to be a personal preference. I haven't noticed a difference in toe styles being better than the other as long as they are comfortable. Boot tops depending on my stirrup fender styles and what I'm doing. I have tall tops and short tops. Short tops come off easier for me but I like tall tops for riding in tall brush and provide a little more protection to the lower leg.

Once I find a good pair of boots to ride in I reserve them just for that. I'll use different boots or shoes for catching, grooming, bathing and doing chores but change into my good riding boots just before I ride and them take off as soon as I'm done. I also have different riding boots, work/ at home riding and boots I show in. That way they last longer, especially leather soles. I had a pair of Boulet boots I had for 10 years due to how I used them in that manner.


----------



## boots (Jan 16, 2012)

I vote for leather soles for riding, too. 

I like my riding boots a little large. And I keep my old 18" top Olathe's just for riding. In fact they are just for long days or polo games. The rest of the time I ride in my winter boots, another pair of Olathe's that I can fit extra socks in and shorter tops. 

When I was riding a bunch of young horses I had a pair of Boulet boots that were roomy and had shorter tops. I gave them to a young lady who was just starting out and wearing irrigation boots.

I have a pair up lace ups that are really comfortable if I have business to do in town. And I bought a pair of Ariat's just because they were kind of pink and a buddy said I wouldn't wear them. They are chore boots.


----------



## trailhorserider (Oct 13, 2009)

Boy, I go away for a couple of days and all of a sudden this thread has come back to life, that's awesome. 

I mentioned that they should be loose enough to come off because I read that somewhere on the internet (it might have even been on this forum even), and I think it just makes sense. If they aren't able to come off, you might as well ride in lace-ups or heck, even sneakers. I've ridden in sneakers for close to 20 years and have learned from experience that my foot slides right out of a sneaker in an emergency. A boot should _at least_ be as safe as a sneaker.

I didn't know that a new boot will loosen up over time, that's good to know. I've never owned a proper pair of leather boots before. And you guys are right about the leather soles, when I found them second hand, the were almost new. Now that I've ridden in them (and walked on them a bit) the soles aren't as slick. For a while there I thought I was a danger to myself and others whenever I had to dismount to open a gate.  So I'm glad that's taken care of. After riding in them about 4 times, I love them now!

I DO think my boots are a little too big. But here's the thing. I must have some sort of freakish foot, because I am a 5'6" woman and I am riding in men's 12's! I saw a pair of men's 10's one time (I wanted them so bad, they were gorgeous) and couldn't even get my foot into them! I don't have a huge frame. I am a little overweight, but not in my feet, lol. But I just can't get my feet to round the turn going into the boot in something like a men's size 10. What's up with that? 

The 12's are a little big, but at least I can get my foot into them. I have a feeling a men's 11 would be just about right. But I am NOT a giant with a huge foot. Why can't I get my foot around the bend?

To make matters worse, I have really huge calves. That's why I think the ropers work for me. Anything taller and my calves don't fit either. I must be a freak of nature. :lol:

I do wear about a 10.5 in men's sneakers. Because women's shoes are usually too narrow for me. Sometimes I can find women's shoes that fit, but normally I just go right to the men's section. Sigh.


----------



## Dustbunny (Oct 22, 2012)

I don't want to ride out wearing anything I can't walk back in. : )


----------

